
Global solar rooftop PV system performance check tool - layoric
https://solcast.com.au/rooftop-solar/free-pv-system-performance-estimation-tool/
======
layoric
Developer that works at Solcast here, hope others find this useful. Blog post
with a tool to check the last 6 days of PV performance nearly anywhere in the
world. Live data comes from 5 satellites. Tracks global cloud opacity and uses
surface radiation estimates to model PV output. Handy to see if your rooftop
PV system is performing at expected levels. Home page also has 1 day forecasts
which are updated every 5-15 minutes depending on satellite coverage.

